# JAVA und Word....JACOB?



## Ronin-Jay (19. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne mit JAVA ein vorgefertigtes Dokument (mit Textmarken und einer Tabelle) mittels JAVA füllen lassen und anschließend unter einem bestimmten Namen abspeichern. Das finden und befüllen der Textmarken habe ich mittels JACOB auch hinbekommen, allerdings möchte ich in dem Dokument ebenfalls eine Tabelle haben, in welcher unterschiedliche Positionen aufgeführt sein sollen. Mein Problem ist aber genau diese 'dynamische' Tabelle. Legt man in Word eine Formular-Tabelle an, wächst sie dynamisch....d.h. ist die letzte Zelle einer Zeile erreicht und man drückt TAB, dann wird automatisch eine neue Zeile erzeugt - wie erzeuge/befülle ich so eine Tabelle mittels JAVA / JACOB? Habe bislang unter google wenig Hilfreiches gefunden und die Dokumentation zu JACOB hilft leider auch nicht weiter....


----------



## christianullenboom (22. März 2008)

Hallo,

das wird wohl schon eine Ebene höher von Word gemacht. Du wirst also selbst eine neue Zeile am Ende einfügen müssen. Apropos: com4j (https://com4j.dev.java.net/) ist eine angenehme Alternative zu JACOB. Word-Dokumente zu schreiben ist damit recht angenehm: https://com4j.dev.java.net/source/b...es/word/src/WordDemo.java?rev=1.6&view=markup

Schöne Ostern

 Christian


----------



## Ronin-Jay (22. März 2008)

Hallo Christian,

vielen Dank, ich werde es Dienstag mal auf Arbeit testen....
Btw. habe ich mir das Vorgehen von Word mal angeschaut (Macro-Aufzeichnung). Es passiert nichts anderes, als ein 'MoveRight', um von Celle zu Celle zu springen, bzw. eine neue Zeile anzulegen. Von daher liegst Du vermutlich richtig, dass das Anfügen von Zeilen Word-Sache ist.....

Dir ebenso ein paar schöne Ostertage.


----------

